

YouTube-mp3 Situation update - krexx
http://www.youtube-mp3.org/situation-update?
Poor guy really thinks he can win against Google and the RIAA..
======
tluyben2
Google closes down, without apparent (and often without real) reason, many
adsense and adwords. This is probably because of the sheer size of users of
these services. I know 100s of people personally who have lost 10.000s to
100.000s of $ in revenue because of it while they still have no idea what they
did wrong. In this case it's a bit more clear; whether I agree or not, I can
see why they won't want you to offer that service.

I don't think any petition will get them to return on their stance here, but
Google+ with a lot of influential people (from Google if possible) would be
your best chance IMHO.

------
ErikHuisman
why doesn't youtube just wipo that domain?

